# Sharwoods mild curry sauce safe to eat in third trimester



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi I need some advice I am nearly 34 weeks pregnant and craving a mild curry. I bought some sharwoods mild korma sauce in a jar last night for this evenings dinner which contains single cream but it doesn't say whether it is pasteurised? Is this safe to eat as I would rather be sure? Also I have read that eating curries later on in pregnancy can bring on labour? Advice and reassurance would be greatly appreciated! Many thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mrs Bond 

Yes it will be fine if will be pasteurised and no it won't send you into labour. 

The reason we suggest curry is it can cause healthy bowel action which can encourage labour. But only if your body is ready. 

Kaz xxx


----------

